# Can you identify the instruments of this crossover cover of Caruso?



## Thom

Dear classic music lovers,

Could you identify the instruments of this beautiful song?

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=caruso filippa&sm=3

As a layman I only identify a piano and guessing for a cello and, airy-ish synth and trumpet.

I'm very charmed by this song, not the most unpitched singing, but it great to get inspired, also if you look for a beautiful crossover song to play or sing.

Thanks,

Thom.


----------



## hreichgott

The link is to a search results page. Which video did you mean?


----------



## Thom

Hi,
I see, I meant the first one, by Filippa Giordano:


----------



## hreichgott

In the intro before the vocal starts: piano, strings (some strings pizzicato), chimes, flutes, and a recording of ocean waves.


----------

